# Prop shop recommendation



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

browndogrods said:


> I need to have the pitch changed on a prop and have some tlc given to a second prop that has seen better days. Looking for recommendations.
> Thanks,
> Ken


Not sure where you live but Frank and Jimmies in Fort Lauderdale has always done really good work for me.


----------

